# Stress Ecology



## zozo (15 Oct 2016)

A relatively new study field in aquatics where stress is not investigated as a negative but on the contrary as a positive.. It has a wider application than only water chemistry but in a way always inherently connected.. So i decided to put it in here..

https://bio.kuleuven.be/eeb/laeec/stress_ecology

Humic Substances are such stressors, nothing new and already used for decades but actualy it was a accidental discovery and nobody could realy explain how it worked and what it realy does. Some recent university studies sheded some light on the subject.. Bottom line conclusion Humic substances are of such importancy and essential for longevity and health of aquatic life. The studies revealed that we should all supplement it into our tanks.

http://www2.hu-berlin.de/biologie/aquaoeko/index.php5?goto=research


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Oct 2016)

That they are, and reproductive health too. And as far as I know they are also a source DOC, good for our plants, they keep micro-nutrients in solution, safeguard against metal toxicity, probably help in the battle against algae, and kill harmful microorganisms


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Oct 2016)

Seems a lot to condense but when reading "reducing the effects of algae and cyno to grow"could be worthwhile,nice one zozo


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Oct 2016)

I feel a blackwater biotope coming on


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Oct 2016)

Definetly


----------



## zozo (16 Oct 2016)

I came across it with lissening to a short interview with Prof. Dr. em. Christian Steinberg from the Berlin University about the importancy of humic substances for aquatic life.
It still is an on going study of which not everything is publicated yet. But it seems to be the main essential positive stressor in nature to make an aquatic ecosystem work and you can't have enough of it in your water.. He sais to have to much of it where it becomes a polution the water must be coffee brown.. He states that even adding humic extracts in such little quantities with unnoticable color change of the water will already have a huge positive effect.. We all should take a break and a walk into the woods to gather leaves, even using pine needles had possitve effect.

Adding humic substances cured fin rot and fungal related infections beter and quicker than any other medicine available..

Filtering over active carbon to get a crystal clear tank wasn't realy discussed.. But i get the hunge it is a completely counter productive and contradictive practice.


----------



## Manisha (16 Oct 2016)

Your links are real gems Marcel, bookmarked... ☺


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Oct 2016)

zozo said:


> But i get the hunge it is a completely counter productive and contradictive practice.


I think it would be also, I guess chemical filtration would remove DOCs.


----------

